# Darex drill sharpener



## Ultradog MN (Jul 22, 2021)

I bought this off CL yesterday.
Won't know if it was a good price or not till I learn more about it.
I contacted customer support at Darex and just replied to an email they sent me. Sent a couple of photos and the serial # back to them to help ID it and get a manual.
It seems like it must be their lower end unit but I don't know if it is worth monkeying with. Only 1/2" capacity.
Would love to find a bigger drill sharpener. 1 1/2" would be nice. Maybe I can get this one working good and trade up some day.
Just wondering about it.  It seems it might be missing some parts or accessories that go in the little shelf on the back.
Do any of you guys have one of these?
Thanks for any input

Jerry


----------



## Eddyde (Jul 22, 2021)

I don't have a drill sharpener but I sometimes think about getting one. For me up to ½" would be fine as I can sharpen the larger ones by hand. Curious as to what you paid for it if you don't mind?


----------



## Ultradog MN (Jul 22, 2021)

A guy is always reluctant to say what he paid for a thing as it's a no win situation for him.
If it was cheap folks will dislike him for bragging.
If it was too much they'll laugh at him for getting snookered. 
I paid $125 for it.


----------



## brino (Jul 22, 2021)

I think that was a good deal!

I don't have that grinder, but I picked up a used Darex E90 endmill sharpener, like this photo from the web:



It is long discontinued and was missing a few parts, but Darex support was able to provide some of them.

-brino


----------



## Eddyde (Jul 22, 2021)

Ultradog MN said:


> A guy is always reluctant to say what he paid for a thing as it's a no win situation for him.
> If it was cheap folks will dislike him for bragging.
> If it was too much they'll laugh at him for getting snookered.
> I paid $125 for it.


Well I say you got a great deal! And while I wish I found one for that price, I'm not at all jealous.


----------



## Alcap (Jul 22, 2021)

I’m with Eddyed  , 1/2” would be fine , let’s us know how it works out for you


----------



## benmychree (Jul 22, 2021)

brino said:


> I think that was a good deal!
> 
> I don't have that grinder, but I picked up a used Darex E90 endmill sharpener, like this photo from the web:
> View attachment 372901
> ...


I had a Darex end mill sharpener just like that; a good unit, easy to operate, does good work, sold it with my business.


----------



## Butcher (Jul 26, 2021)

On your Darex grinder, the stub sticking up is where you store the second drill gig. 
The 3 holes are  where you store the diamond nibs to dress the wheel.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jul 26, 2021)

I have a Darex drill sharpener, one of the high end models, that I got for a ridiculously low price. The 'salvage' store had no idea what it was and I came along to get it out of the way. ($1400 new, I paid $25) It works well enough but is so complex I usually defer to a 'Drill Doctor'. They both operate the same way, just the Darex has more adjustments. The DD takes less time to set up for my hobby level drills. I seldom (every couple years) have a use for a production machine. The only reason I grabbed the Darex was for the large (1 inch) chuck. Once I used it to repair the S&D drills, it sits in a corner covered with cloth. Honestly, I think the Drill Dr is a consumer grade copy of the Darex sharpener.

.


----------



## Ultradog MN (Jul 26, 2021)

Bi11Hudson said:


> I have a Darex drill sharpener, one of the high end models, that I got for a ridiculously low price. The 'salvage' store had no idea what it was and I came along to get it out of the way. ($1400 new, I paid $25) It works well enough but is so complex I usually defer to a 'Drill Doctor'. They both operate the same way, just the Darex has more adjustments. The DD takes less time to set up for my hobby level drills. I seldom (every couple years) have a use for a production machine. The only reason I grabbed the Darex was for the large (1 inch) chuck. Once I used it to repair the S&D drills, it sits in a corner covered with cloth. Honestly, I think the Drill Dr is a consumer grade copy of the Darex sharpener.



Wanna double your money?


Bi11Hudson said:


> .


----------



## Janderso (Jul 26, 2021)

Wanna double your money plus 2%?


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 26, 2021)

To the OP, for drills over 1/2 you could use the sharpener for big stuff by mounting a swing fixture to a base using the Darex motor and wheel.  Consider it an attachment.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jul 27, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Wanna double your money plus 2%?



Most everything I have is for sale or trade. But you wouldn't like the prices I set. The Darex machine is one of those that I would be interested in releasing. But you would have to pick it up. I am no longer able to package it for freight. Further, it wouldn't be 102%, it would be more like 1400%. (That's about $350 if you can't count. I KNOW I can't)

.


----------

